# How to deal with that negative sign



## emptyarms89 (Jan 3, 2012)

How do you all deal with that negative sign on the pregnancy testwhen your longing for that positive sign esppically when you been trying for over 2 years. i am currently late but dont want to take the test as i cant face it saying im not and then telling my husband and watching his face sink that im still not. I am pretty sure i know it will say this due to husband sperm count so low speacilists have told us that our only way is icsi ivf and we cannont get funding at this moment in time due to all our hospitals starting funding at 30 years and were both 24. So how does everyone deal with that negative or any ideas on how to deal with it.


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

hey emptyarms89

When we first started trying I could deal with the negatives ok, then as time went on it got harder and harder. The more I thought and hoped my af would be late the later my body seemed to push it until I took a test saw a negative and then my af would start, it started to really get to me and I would sit there and cry. After almost 2 years I told my DH I couldn't handle the negatives any more and we needed to see GP. Once we found out there was a problem I stopped bothering trying to hope for a positive test and well just accepted it when my af came. 

In the end if my af was late I stopped telling my DH, it was harder seeing his hope rise then it was not to tell him. I now think we have been told we need ICSI/IVF so for us there is no point getting our hopes up every month no matter how late my period is. I try to take my mind off it when my af comes and do something else and if needed buy myself or treat myself to something to make myself feel better. 

Where do you live out of interest as I am 25 and I am still waiting to see the NHS criteria for NHS funding.

Nat xxx


----------



## emptyarms89 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am in Salisbury in wiltshire. I have been told due to cut backs in the nhs most wont help with funding till 30 which i can wait but when you want something so bad its a long time and its so expensive to go private. Yeah i know not to get my hopes up with af being late as we told been told the only way they think we will conceve is through icsi/ivf. I hope you get help with your funding.

Han xxx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks hun.



Nat xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

I had a negative this morning with an ultra sensitive test but AF is not here yet... I doubt its a BFP
If I was late on the other hand I would definitely be testing..
Good luck sweetie xxx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya,

I dealt with the negative sign after our first IUI treatment by never giving up hope! Once you see a negative you learn to move on; if pregnancy is something you desire then you put up with the downs and be optomistic about the ups and never give up... 'you have to be in it to win it' as they say!! And probably when you least expect it... you'll see that positive and it will all be worth while  sending you baby vibes and hope you pluck up the courage to test before you drive yourself crazy!!   xxx


----------



## emptyarms89 (Jan 3, 2012)

Struggling alot at the moment as i am a week late but have taken a test and it is negative but still no sign of af and i have always been ontime never as late as this. Thank you everyone for your advice. x


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Aug 20, 2011)

Couldn't read and not rite anything 

Good luck Huni
I also was really late deep down I was excited but even deeper down I knew i would almost be impossible for me to be! 

Lots of luck a fairy dust your way 

Much love xx


----------

